# Barium Enema



## 15180 (Sep 22, 2005)

I am new to this forum and just had to post as I was quite concerned about having a Barium after reading all of the posts here about the test. I had this testlast week and need to say it was certainly not painful. It was uncomfortable, but easily bearable and was over in about half an hour. Please do not be afraid of this test as I have experienced worse pain/cramping over the last 15 years that I have had IBS. I was able to talk to the Dr. who told me what he was looking at and I left the test feeling much better about things. I still need to go to my family Dr. to discuss the final results as the Radiologist needed to do further reading of the xrays, but I am glad the test was done, and is over. The constipation after was a problem, but again, no worse than I experience on a regular basis. Truly the worst part for me was the two days of clear fluid diet. Not the prep, again having diahrrea is no big deal,and the bit of cramping I had is routine for me. So please put this in perspective if you need to have this test done.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Hi Vet, happy to hear that it wasn't as bad as expected. I had this test done about 20 years ago and for me it was easily the most unpleasant test out of them all.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I've had two barium enemas. First one, like you brettclensr, was around 20yrs ago, not pleasant at all! Had second one last year, it was a breeze! Not unpleasant at all. Gave me an injection to relax the bowel this time so whether that helped I don't know but it really was so much better than before.


----------



## 15180 (Sep 22, 2005)

I have talked to a few people I know since my Barium and it seems that different people have very different experiences. The one thing that seems to be quite a factor is body weight. I have been told that people that are heavier tend to have more difficulty..........but I don't know.Anyway, I have seen my Dr. again and all is normal, have had an occult stool test (4th time now) and that as well is normal. So I will continue on with trying to control my symptoms until something else changes, and go through this process all over again! The one thing about my IBS is that it never stays the same for too long.


----------



## 16063 (Oct 23, 2005)

I had my barium enema last week and I found it quite painful. I got an injection before the procedure to stop cramping but it didn't seem to be very effective. I had severe cramps for about 2 hours after wards and found it very difficult to walk. I was also vomiting the barium not nice!!


----------



## 15180 (Sep 22, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your experience, I guess what I have heard about each person having a different experience is correct. Hopefully your results from the Barium will be good and then at least you will have some piece of mind out of this experience.


----------



## Craig_J (Nov 14, 2005)

Having a barium enema was the second most horrible thing that has happened to my body. I like how the Doctor said to I had to clench one the tube was up my bum. But I couldn't relax when he inserted the tube up there and he made some joke about, not clenching now. He told me to think of something different. Bit difficult when your shoving a plastic tube up my behind, mate.The worst thing was a couple of months before the barium enema when I had the camera have to go up there (is that an endoscopy?). I fainted after that one. Isn't fun to have IBS...


----------



## 15180 (Sep 22, 2005)

I think what is important for new people reading this is that the test is not always painful. Mine certainly was not. For some people it is and that is unfortunate. When I read on this bulletin board how bad most people say it is, I was really scared, but after having it done with only discomfort and certainly no pain, I really wanted to give a different perspective to people.It is good to hear different perspectives, it gives people at least a few options of what to expect.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hi and welcome old vet


----------



## 13364 (Dec 8, 2005)

I had a barium enema about a year ago, and it was for me one of the least unpleasant tests - certainly less panic-inducing than a gastroscopy.I would like to know whether anyone else has had a beneficial reaction to a BE, in that their symptoms improved following the procedure, as mine did ?Briefly, although I disagree with the diagnosis of ibs that my doctor has given me, I have some symptoms which are consistent with ibs-c; namely, abdominal distension, difficulty in pasing wind, and heartburn-type pain on exertion. During my BE, I felt a sudden "pop" internally, and subsequently, my symptoms all disappeared, at least for couple of days. (They're back now). Has anyone else experienced this ? (It's an observation which I use in argument with my dr as evidence *against* his diagnosis !)


----------

